# whats not clicking with the Clippers?



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

baron davis, z-bo, camby,kaman all have playoff experience and have distinguished careers. mike d seems to be a pretty good coach when he was handling similar influx of talents before in portland. ricky davis is still a very capable offensive player


you guys have young players like thornton,collins and eric gordon who can make contributions.



whats wrong in LA?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

aznzen said:


> baron davis, z-bo, camby,kaman all have playoff experience and have distinguished careers. mike d seems to be a pretty good coach when he was handling similar influx of talents before in portland. ricky davis is still a very capable offensive player
> 
> 
> you guys have young players like thornton,collins and eric gordon who can make contributions.
> ...


Nothing like a little baiting at the end to an otherwise legit question.

As for the question itself, I don't think it has anything to do with the players. I think it's all coaching. Mike D put together a wonderful team. His skills as a GM are severely underrated at this point. Especially if you consider how Brand burned the Clippers, and yet Mike D still got a decent line up anyway.

It's his coaching skills that are suspect. I used to defend him a lot when he first started coaching. I realize that most of the people here in this forum were correct. His rotations are predictable and often erratic. He makes poor crunch time substitutions.. He seems to lack the skills necessary to inspire and motivate his players. He's just not a good coach, and seems to get worse wit each passing season.

He's a great GM... This team just needs a great coach and they would be a playoff caliber team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

^ I agree 100%. This team no longer listens to Coach D. Same thing happened in Portland. The players continue to tune him out and they need a new coach desperately to ignite this team. MIke D needs to acknowledge that this team is not responding to his coaching and step down and go upstairs permanently.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There are two things, one is the bench. The bench is bad, real bad and the starter are suffering with the extra minutes they are being asked to play to win games. Secondly it is the coaching, I think it is pretty clear that Dunleavy is not the right coach for this team because this team has talent and it can't win. Just stick Dunleavy in the GM position and hire sometime else and the Clippers would be much better off.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Lets get a D'antoni clone to come and coach. Its doubtful we will win a championship anyway, so what if "speed ball" has never won a championship, at least we would have entertaining basketball.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

talk about baiting the clippers forum.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Lets get a D'antoni clone to come and coach. Its doubtful we will win a championship anyway, so what if "speed ball" has never won a championship, at least we would have entertaining basketball.


Im all for run and gun. Baron excels in that type of offense anyways


----------

